# Behaviors you should never do with a hunting dog.



## 94NDTA (Jul 18, 2011)

I do not know if there is a list out there, but for someone who is pretty green at dog training like I am, it may be usefull.

For example, people keep telling me not to let your retreiver have tennis balls, or balls at all till they have mastered the retreive of a bumper.

Any other "don'ts" out there that I should keep my eye on?


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Never spoil your hunting dog ;-)


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

The most idiotic thing that I have heard more than one hunter say that they recommend, is to take a pup or young dog to a skeet/trap range, and tie it to the bumper of their truck, while they shoot clays.

It's absolutely retarded.

Pups need birds early in life, and they need to associate gunfire with fun. Gunfire should be introduced from a distance, when the pup is all fired up about a bird.


----------



## NBHunter (Apr 24, 2009)

NEVER let your dog sleep in bed with you...because your spouse will get pissed sooner or later when the dog pushes them out of bed.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 18, 2011)

mlp said:


> Never spoil your hunting dog ;-)


Thats not happening, lol.


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Playing tug of war at home for fun later bit me in the arse at a hunt test.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

:|


mlp said:


> Never spoil your hunting dog ;-)


i screwed that one up, hopefully he can still find pheasants this fall!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> The most idiotic thing that I have heard more than one hunter say that they recommend, is to take a pup or young dog to a skeet/trap range, and tie it to the bumper of their truck, while they shoot clays.
> 
> It's absolutely *assinine*
> 
> Pups need birds early in life, and they need to associate gunfire with fun. Gunfire should be introduced from a distance, when the pup is all fired up about a bird.


(dont' like using your descriptive word )

X 100.....one of my pet peeves is to see someone bring their dog to the skeet range and tell me that they are introducing them to gunfire, usually happens just before dove season, from guys that just have to hunt that dog opening day and show off to their pals...then wonder why their dog either bolts for the truck or takes off the minute they stand up to take a shot


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

NBHunter said:


> NEVER let your dog sleep in bed with you...because your spouse will get pissed sooner or later when the dog pushes them out of bed.



NEVER let your wife in your duck blind cause your dog will get pissed sooner or later and not get your Ducks


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

You should never let your dog "Seat on a duck"


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree with tug of war being a no-no.

Never leave your dog unattended with birds (in the back of the truck after a hunt or whatever). Never leave your dog unattended with bumpers. Bumpers represent the bird. He can't do anything to the bumper (chew, eat) that he isn't allowed to do to a bird.

I agree with the comments about exposing to gunfire at a considerable distance, combining with birds or bumpers and making it fun.

How about this one: Never intro your dog to water by throwing or forcing him in.

Never introduce your dog to water when the water is COLD.

Never take your pup to Petsmart because your young pup is not yet fully vaccinated and fully immune to all of the crap it may encounter in such a place (Parvo, etc.).

Never leave your dog unattended with a choke collar on or he may strangle himself. It has certainly happened and is very sad.

Never throw marks for your dog until your dog doesn't want any more. Always leave them wanting more. Limit the number of retrieves per session drastically for a young pup...maybe 3 or 4 retrieves.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Never teach your hunting dog to retrieve the decoys.....then be P.O.'d with the dog while hunting or at a hunt test when it wants to only pick up said decoys.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> The most idiotic thing that I have heard more than one hunter say that they recommend, is to take a pup or young dog to a skeet/trap range, and tie it to the bumper of their truck, while they shoot clays.
> 
> It's absolutely retarded.
> 
> Pups need birds early in life, and they need to associate gunfire with fun. Gunfire should be introduced from a distance, when the pup is all fired up about a bird.


I totally agree yet this is a common occurrence at the range.


----------



## Red Barn Retrievers (May 18, 2011)

NO STICKS, NO SQUEEK TOYS, NO Hacking ( Using the dogs name is not a command. Happy Tails...


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Be careful of the "always" and "never" recommendations ;-).

But try to ALWAYS enjoy each other's company - training, hunting, or chilling out...


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Be careful of the "always" and "never" recommendations ;-).
> 
> But try to ALWAYS enjoy each other's company - training, hunting, or chilling out...



I agree,

You will hear a ton of Never, Always, Can't, Won't, Have to do this...

Remember, its your dog, you do not have to do anything ;-).
As long as your happy, and always attempting to improve yourself and you dog, your golden!

Another thing; Don't be afraid to try new things! Have an open mind at all times! On the same note, if your uncomfortable doing somthing take a step back and study the situation... you may be uncomfortable for all the right reasons. 

You'll hear a lot of talk... Look for the results.
Take with you what you can use and leave the rest behind.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

When playing with a pup or supervising someone playing with a pup, I encourage "games" where the pup is the CHASER and strongly discourage games where the pup is the CHASEE. Inevitably, children get a kick out of chasing a pup around the yard and most pups love the game of escaping the pursuer.

Retrieiving is about being the predator (chaser) -- good to encourage

Recall is an extension of chasing (back to) you -- good to encourage

A pup that is chased learns that humans can't catch them and learns that avoidance can be an effective behavior.

Jim


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I try to take my dog everywhere.

That includes the trap/skeet range, although I would never tie him to a bumper there. As for being excited about gunfire, I don't know if that's quite what I want. I want him excited to retrieve, and he is going to associate gunfire with retrieving through the rest of my training, and through hunting. I don't really want just gunfire to get him wound up - well it's going to anyway because of the associations, but I don't really encourage that anymore than happens as a course of the other training. Not sure if that makes sense or not.

I think it's a decent place to take him because you can start back at a distance away from it and work your way closer, very matter of factly with treats and play and retrieves if there's a space for that. There's also generally a volume of gunfire more like he might find in duck hunting. Also a decent place to work on obedience so he gets the idea that guns don't mean the normal rules of behavior are off.


----------



## Joseph Kendrick (Mar 19, 2010)

Tug of war. Play time with a drake pintail that would look good on the wall that your buddy just shot.....

Noise maker toys. Dog chomps down duck makes noise like its toy. Dog chomps down on duck at hunt test....thanks for the donation. 

As far as gunfire the best I have ever seen is start on one side of the field with your pup and fun bumpers with the gun fire at a distance work closer to the gun fire as pup gets more excited about play time. (this may take more than one session)


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Be careful of the "always" and "never" recommendations ;-).
> 
> But try to ALWAYS enjoy each other's company - training, hunting, or chilling out...


A+!! Post of the day, "always" and "never" have a way of coming back and biting you in the butt.

Try not to give a recall command you cannot enforce; your pup can learn amazingly quickly the recall is optional.

You can overdo the retrieves with a young pup, but you can never overdo the recalls with a young pup. You should try to make most of the recalls end with praise and release so your pup thinks coming when he's called is the best thing in the world. Avoid calling him when you're about to kennel him or end his fun; go get him so he doesn't think recall = fun coming to an end.

When you're new to retriever training be careful who you take advice from, especially over the internet.

Dogs can tell the difference between training and play. I used to be horrified when my friends/siblings would come visit and encourage stick throwing free for alls. While I don't let them use my bumpers, these free for alls haven't harmed their training. It's good to let dogs be dogs sometimes.


----------



## Becca (Aug 9, 2009)

Why no tug of war? My dog is an aggressive tugger, Its his reward in Obedience but he also gives when told and there are rules to the game....Give means Give now 
He has never tried to tug on a bird, If that's the reason
But he is a pretty smart Golden


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Be careful of the "always" and "NEVER " recommendations ;-).
> 
> But try to ALWAYS enjoy each other's company - training, hunting, or chilling out...


He will decide one day that he wants to play tug-a-war with a duck when your standing at the line at a ft or ht. ( that's how they are smarter then people)


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

I never let my lab call. She can't call a duck worth a damn.

:razz:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

my dog was over 3 when we found out field stuff was "out there" at all, so by that time I'd pretty much done everything that everyone said "never do". 
I haven't seen any problems caused by any of it.
The scientist in me says that there is no control group to determine if any of those things "caused" the problem when you see a problem later. Played tug with a dog and he is sticky with a bird? How do you know he wouldn't have been anyway? Let him have squeaky toys and he chomps the birds? Again, how do you know he wouldn't have been a chomper regardless? Maybe the fact that he likes to squeak the toys is an indication of that tendency in him in the first place? 
I don't think you can prove cause and effect in cases like this, you can only speculate.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> my dog was over 3 when we found out field stuff was "out there" at all, so by that time I'd pretty much done everything that everyone said "never do".
> I haven't seen any problems caused by any of it.
> The scientist in me says that there is no control group to determine if any of those things "caused" the problem when you see a problem later. Played tug with a dog and he is sticky with a bird? How do you know he wouldn't have been anyway? Let him have squeaky toys and he chomps the birds? Again, how do you know he wouldn't have been a chomper regardless? Maybe the fact that he likes to squeak the toys is an indication of that tendency in him in the first place?
> I don't think you can prove cause and effect in cases like this, you can only speculate.


Most people make recommendations based on experience. Nobody says it will cause problems ALL the time as you insinuate.


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Let him have squeaky toys and he chomps the birds? Again, how do you know he wouldn't have been a chomper regardless? Maybe the fact that he likes to squeak the toys is an indication of that tendency in him in the first place?
> I don't think you can prove cause and effect in cases like this, you can only speculate.


I agree. Both my boys love squeak toys, they can smell them when I bring them from the store and they don't leave me alone until they get it.

Never had a problem with the birds.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

On squeaky toys - the squeak is a reward for what you don't want him to do. Chomp - Squeak
Chomp - Squeak
Chomp - Quack - Bad Dog Fido

Not always, but why reward something you don't want the dog to do - bite down on things he's carrying?


On tug, I can't recall where I heard this, but you want your retriever to work with you. So play games where he is cooperating. In tug, he is competing against you. If the dog never gets the idea that tug is something you will do with him, then he's less likely to try it when you don't want him to. Will playing tug make him decide to play tug later on with a real bird? I guess that depends on how good your training is, and the dog and the situation. I think it's pretty scientific that if you don't ever play tug with the dog, he's less likely to decide to play tug with a bird.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

PhilBernardi said:


> I never let my lab call. She can't call a duck worth a damn.
> 
> :razz:


I try to do that with my brother and my dad... any tips that worked for you?


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't play tug o war when my pup brings me his squeaky duck toy to throw for a retrieve. Am I a bad Daddy or does that count?:razz:


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

My dogs play with squeaky toys, tennis balls, frisbees, sticks, you name it and none of them has had any trouble in training or at tests. One of them we even nicknamed stick dog because she was so obsessed with retrieving a stick (and she was an FC, so I'm pretty sure it didn't hurt her too bad). The dogs like their toys and they absolutely know the difference between a stuffed toy that they're about to rip to shreds and a duck, if they don't, you didn't train them well.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

This thread is so full of crap it's almost sad. 
Squeaky toys promoting bad handling of ducks? WTF? 
I guess letting them chew tennis balls or kongs will teach them to chew birds? Get real. 
If any of this stuff were actually true, I guess you shouldn't ever let a kid be around them either, they will screw a hunting dog up real bad. 
Many of those neurotic habits mentioned are often a sign of stress in the dog. I wonder if actually playing with a dog once in a while might help instead of hurt? 
The best hunting dogs I've ever owned or been around were a big part of their family, the worst were the ones that were raised in a kennel and nothing but training was ever done.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I watched a really good, well trained dog at a hunt test, smacked the test, was totally awesome,, What I found relevant to this thread is that the handler played tug of war with the dog through each of the holding blinds (with the collar), gave them something to do while waiting! I guess I am of the camp that thinks it's Apples vs Oranges when it comes to playing vs work, tug of war is fun, I just don't use training stuff, bumpers or birds etc..


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

NCHank said:


> I try to take my dog everywhere.
> 
> That includes the trap/skeet range, although I would never tie him to a bumper there......


Nothing good can possibly come from taking a dog to a gun range. Especially a young dog. 

However, a whole lot of bad can come from it. It's the worst idea ever.
I don't care what attitude you think you might be encouraging, or discouraging, by gradually approaching the firing line, or including toys and bumpers in the process.

You have no control over the gunfire. The dog has no way of associating it with retrieving, or hunting. There is nothing in it for the dog.

Dogs aren't allowed to shoot guns. Don't take a dog to a gun range.


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

I play tug of war with my dog. She always gives it up on the first drop. As long as your dog fully understands you start the game and end the game when u please i dont see a problem. She's never been held onto a bird or bumper after i've said drop. She actually has loose mouth habits and wants to give it up too soon, this i corrected with hold. I also let her play with tennis balls, squeaky toys. No ill effects from her. I do not ever let her play with bumpers or retrieving objects though. I know she knows the difference and that the tug and toys are just games, retrieving is work.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Never expose a pup to high impact fire, namely Rifles or handguns. I had a pup that would lie at my feet a sleep with melting shotgun barrels above her Sept. Come deer season Oct., one of my uncles decided to sight in his rifle in the back acreage, setup right next to the kennel. Could never get her over her fear of guns after that.


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

I had to delete my pups facebook account because he kept doing status updates during training..


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> Nothing good can possibly come from taking a dog to a gun range. Especially a young dog.
> 
> However, a whole lot of bad can come from it. It's the worst idea ever.
> I don't care what attitude you think you might be encouraging, or discouraging, by gradually approaching the firing line, or including toys and bumpers in the process.
> ...


I will strive to amend my ways in the future since I realize you know everything. Thanks for clearing this up for me.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Don't leave a bucket of Sonny's Blood formula stink bait where they can get to it? :barf:


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

NCHank said:


> I try to do that with my brother and my dad... any tips that worked for you?


My brother-in-law and my son have conspired to take my calls out have my blind bag at the launch. 

Little did they know I carry a back-up

Blow it Loud Blow it Proud Regards
Mark


----------



## Red Barn Retrievers (May 18, 2011)

achiro said:


> This thread is so full of crap it's almost sad.
> Squeaky toys promoting bad handling of ducks? WTF?
> I guess letting them chew tennis balls or kongs will teach them to chew birds? Get real.
> If any of this stuff were actually true, I guess you shouldn't ever let a kid be around them either, they will screw a hunting dog up real bad.
> ...


I was not going to come back on this thread, but ! the word Crap, about this thread got me. Safety first Squeak toys...The Squeak comes from a little piece inserted in the toy that can come out during chewing. Some rubber balls have bells, same thing here. Hard for the dog to dislodge from the bowel, If you get lucky you may hear it ring when it hits the floor. Tennis balls have a rubber felt cover ripping the cover off and swallowed will cause intestine blockage. Sticks carried can jab the dogs throat and wood can not be digested bird feathers can also cause blockage. We try to keep Our dogs safe. Most Crap is sold to the owner, not the dog...You can take a dog in to a pet store and let him pick out what he likes , he will meet you in the bone Isle. Compulsive behavior is easy to start and hard to break, just because a dog runs around the yard drolling with a tennis ball does not mean he is happy just compulsive and maybe a little neurotic. I have found good advise in this thread, from many and no Crap from the people who have posted good comments. If you think this is crap call a VET. A happy dog will love what he does, his real reward, like a child is being with his family or pack doing things together...Keep him safe, warm/cool and fed. Happy Tails


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

I'd suggest ensuring that the dog knows the difference between play and work, once he gets to the appropriate age when you begin true "work". 



There's a lot of back and forth about squeakers, tennis balls, sticks, etc. here... It's all personal experience. For every dog that's gone into the vets with tennis ball felt stuck in his ... ahem ... there's another one out there that will fetch the balls and NEVER rip the fuzz. 

Key is to follow the general directions with toys - never leave the dog unattended with a toy (or hell, anything else like a stick) which has a chance to hurt the dog through splintering / breaking / being chewed apart. I have a small rubber duck with a squeaky hole in the bottom from Bass Pro that's lasted me nearly 2 years - the paint is barely rubbing off, and my dog loves that thing. She sometimes gives it a good few squeaks when she's excited and prancing around, but when she's told to GIVE for another toss, its instant obedience and her butt hits the ground, ready to spot the fall.

It's all anecdotal evidence - just play things safe with the dog. There's nothing wrong with tugging with a dog, so long as you can instill obedience to your DROP / GIVE command (which ever word you use).


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

I try not to let my dogs guard my food.... lost it most every time. (and they look so innocent)


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

Oh, yes, that reminds me...


Dont let them near a pizza. Or burgers. Or lasagna. HIDE YOUR FOODZ!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Red Barn Retrievers said:


> I was not going to come back on this thread, but ! the word Crap, about this thread got me. Safety first Squeak toys...The Squeak comes from a little piece inserted in the toy that can come out during chewing. Some rubber balls have bells, same thing here. Hard for the dog to dislodge from the bowel, If you get lucky you may hear it ring when it hits the floor. Tennis balls have a rubber felt cover ripping the cover off and swallowed will cause intestine blockage. Sticks carried can jab the dogs throat and wood can not be digested bird feathers can also cause blockage. We try to keep Our dogs safe. Most Crap is sold to the owner, not the dog...You can take a dog in to a pet store and let him pick out what he likes , he will meet you in the bone Isle. Compulsive behavior is easy to start and hard to break, just because a dog runs around the yard drolling with a tennis ball does not mean he is happy just compulsive and maybe a little neurotic. I have found good advise in this thread, from many and no Crap from the people who have posted good comments. If you think this is crap call a VET. A happy dog will love what he does, his real reward, like a child is being with his family or pack doing things together...Keep him safe, warm/cool and fed. Happy Tails


Yeah, and dogs can choke on a sock, hang themselves on multiple household items, die from a splinter, or fall off the couch and break their neck but that's not what we are talking about. The idea that giving a dog a tennis ball and it will cause him to crunch birds is what I'm calling crap. Most of it is based on what some book said or someone heard somewhere about something. I still know lots of people that say you should never keep a hunting dog in the house...crap. Someone gives a dog a kong to play with, that dog later develops mouth problems. It's easier to blame the kong than it is to blame yourself for training issues. It's as simple as that.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I can not imagine raising any retriever puppy without toys! These dogs are all about their mouth. They use the mouth on objects like a little baby to learn about their world and for relaxation and comfort. Most of mine grew up preferring sticks simply because there were so darn many of them. Of course you have to supervise and watch them. But if you try to prevent them from having and chewing on sticks, you better put them in a giant plastic bubble. I don't think this thread is crap, but I do think you have to leave room for common sense and a sense of fun


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Becca said:


> Why no tug of war? My dog is an aggressive tugger, Its his reward in Obedience but he also gives when told and there are rules to the game....Give means Give now
> He has never tried to tug on a bird, If that's the reason
> But he is a pretty smart Golden


I use tug with my dogs also and never had an issue. They know the difference when it's done properly.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I do not play tug of war but all my dogs have had squeaky toys and all have good deliveries and don't play with or crunch birds. They know the difference. I think some of these intelligent dogs are smarter than some of the people posting.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I dont see why a squeeky or other toy is a problem when controlled. My golden had about 5 shop tools i could tell her to find and fetch. She even brought in the baby birds that fell out of the nest and I returned them and they lived. She likely retrieved 3000 duck 300 or so guess and hundreds of pheasent quail chucker and so on. not to mention Training birds. We also have a pond at the house that has many ducks and geese and none of my 3 will chase them unless told to. They could also tell when I had camo, training or work clothes in my hand. Give them some credit they know play, train and hunt. I will agree that the skeet thing is a bad idea.


----------



## hfsDogs (May 21, 2011)

I to am sort of a newbie to this, but my whole understanding with chewy toys and tug of war is that early on in training pup's don't totally know the differance between work and play cause really at that young age there shouldn't be a differance all retrieveing work should be play, so with playing tug of war or giving chew toys you could potiently codition in a problem that you will later have to train out, which I think has merit to it. My dad has had a couple different duck dogs that he trained, and he never allowed chew toys, or never ff and also never had a hard mouth or delievery problem. To get them through the chewing pup stages we always gave smaller rawhides, which act as a food so they don't see that as play toys.

I also disagree with the shooting range, we've always taken young pups to shooting ranges, never tied them up or left them unattended either. mostly they laid at our feet or in our lap and went to sleep. And never have had a gun shy or conserned dog either. But again this only limted to the 3 duck dogs we've tried to train that are just that good meat duck dogs.


----------



## Col Blimp (Jun 20, 2011)

I've assumed a trained dog and the hunting field not the practice ground or yard.

A lot of the no-nos relate to the dogs wellbeing and safety; ferinstance don't send a badly tired dog into big water. Some crops are hazardous, oil seed rape stubble can put a dogs eye out. Some quarry can be dangerous too. I once sent a dog for a squirrel I thought was dead; it wasn't and bit his face and tongue.

In UK we have very few poisonous snakes but I know the Vets who carry serum for the odd ones we do have.

All my rabble can jump like stags but I don't let them jump wire, barbed or plain.

Don't put your dog in a strange truck without making sure the tailgate can't catch his paws. Avoid dogs that cough, whine, or scratch a lot. 

Don't call a dog back to you where dangerous ground such as quarry faces intervene, and don't put a dog into a field of cows with calves at foot.

Eug


----------



## Michon (Apr 4, 2011)

Eric Fryer said:


> You should never let your dog "Seat on a duck"


Eric,

I guess I just crossed the line into "I have been on this forum long enough to not be "new" anymore".

That was funny (for those who have read the related post) 'nuff said!;-)


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm surprised at all of the people who say they let their dogs play with squeak toys and have no problem. I have worked with some dogs that have an entrenched, compulsive tendency to rhythmically bite down on the dummy, bird, or whatever. These are all high-drive, intense dogs with a history of access to squeak toys. I have not been able to solve the problem as it seems beyond conscious control, and they fall into the pattern particularly when excited (as at an event). I infer that it's a matter of positive reinforcement (the squeak) for biting down, over time, strongly conditioning the behavior.

One dog I sold as a started dog developed this problem. She had a perfect mouth with no shadow of a problem as a youngster. Later in life she chomped birds, in that unconscious-seeming, rhythmic way. The owners said she played with squeak toys all the time and incessantly.

Circumstantial evidence maybe, but I wouldn't take chances. I advise people not to let their retrievers have squeak toys.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Red Barn Retrievers (May 18, 2011)

94NDTA said:


> I do not know if there is a list out there, but for someone who is pretty green at dog training like I am, it may be usefull.
> 
> For example, people keep telling me not to let your retreiver have tennis balls, or balls at all till they have mastered the retreive of a bumper.
> 
> Any other "don'ts" out there that I should keep my eye on?


 Behavior...Air (let him Pee and Poop) when he comes out of the crate or truck, Try to not, let peeing on every bush become a habit, A male dog does not need to be marking every tree. Do not start any habits you have to train out later. Teach the basic commands, then apply them with distractions. Use a lot of common sense and do not lose your temper, if some time things go wrong. All dogs like people are different some things work for some but not others. Your dog will tell you what they understand and what they don't and they never lie. .


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

The main thing that pops to mind with a HUNTING dog in HUNTING situations is letting a dog break and or work on his own. I have a friend that tells a story about how great the ducks were flying one morning and he and 3 others guys all limited out in about 2 hrs. At one point they had a huge flock og birds come in and they all started shooting. When it was all done he looked down for his dog and the dog was gone. He looked out into the impoundment and his dog was out there picking up birds. First thing that came to mind was the safety of the dog. 4 people blasting away at birds and a dog out front running around crazy. He says they put down 12 birds and by the time he got out of the blind his dog had already picked up and dropped 8-9 of them in a pile by the blind. Sounds like a great story but that dog very easily could have been shot in the frenzy of shooting going on. 

So with that being said, NEVER let your dog run around crazy in the blind or break while shooting is going on. That is my one 'never"


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

you should NEVER start threads on RTF about your dogs saggy tits or hard testicles. It's very bad for their self esteem.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

I think the common sense approach is the best method. My pups and this one have had squeaky toys i foster retrieving with them in the house. That is the game we play. I do play tug of war a little but with rope toy . Keyword little. And absolutely not with something he has retrieved or brought to me to play. When pup obsesses or goes for the squeaker those toys disappear. I do not play with with toys outside and he is not allowed to play with bumpers, those are mine. This one is about four months and I don't think he knows half of them have squeakers in them. I think it is more about the pups attitude towards the toy than the toy itself.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

One other danger of throwing sticks and pine cones...

The dog can probably find them everywhere, so it's kind of hard to turn that game off. I've been around a dog that would constantly bring sticks and pine cones and pester you to throw them for her.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> Nothing good can possibly come from taking a dog to a gun range. Especially a young dog.
> 
> However, a whole lot of bad can come from it. It's the worst idea ever.
> I don't care what attitude you think you might be encouraging, or discouraging, by gradually approaching the firing line, or including toys and bumpers in the process.
> ...




Gosh, wish I'd known this when I used to take my dogs to visit my ex husband at Clark Bros. (he was the gunsmith there) they have the biggest, loudest firing range in Northern Va. My dogs just went nuts over all the noise they were so excited. I ended up with a bunch of Peakes that just loved gun noise and equated it w/something fun. But then again we get them used to loud noises by shooting off loud fireworks, bottle rockets and Roman candles as soon as they can hear.
I think I'll get a punt gun to get my pups used to gunfire.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

When I ff my newest Puppy she wanted to shut down on marks.but I would bring her in the house and let her fetch a certain stuffed animal only. It really seemed to help bring her back up. I'd get her all fired up with a couple stuffed animal retrieves inside then take it outside. Throw it once then sneak in a bumper. Right or wrong it helped her tremendously on making it a game again. And when in the house she will find that particular toy every time but nothing else


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm glad I started this thread. Lots of good info. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jeff Atkinson (Jul 30, 2010)

I searched for a thread that discussed tugging. I've tugged with my dog since she was little. Alot of that had to with dating a gal who had dogs that competed in agility and obedience. It's good for her and vent when she's at home. She only does it with her toys and absoloutely knows the difference when we are working.

I really think it depends on the dog. My last dog was extremely hard mouthed and hard headed. I wouldn't have offered tug to him.

This one is sharp and soft mouthed. We make it a game. She drops when told. I work on just about any command while we play and the tug is her reward. She loves it and I think it's a perfect game for her......


----------



## Andrew Fairchild (May 19, 2011)

Red Barn Retrievers said:


> I was not going to come back on this thread, but ! the word Crap, about this thread got me. Safety first Squeak toys...The Squeak comes from a little piece inserted in the toy that can come out during chewing. Some rubber balls have bells, same thing here. Hard for the dog to dislodge from the bowel, If you get lucky you may hear it ring when it hits the floor. Tennis balls have a rubber felt cover ripping the cover off and swallowed will cause intestine blockage. Sticks carried can jab the dogs throat and wood can not be digested bird feathers can also cause blockage. We try to keep Our dogs safe. Most Crap is sold to the owner, not the dog...You can take a dog in to a pet store and let him pick out what he likes , he will meet you in the bone Isle. Compulsive behavior is easy to start and hard to break, just because a dog runs around the yard drolling with a tennis ball does not mean he is happy just compulsive and maybe a little neurotic. I have found good advise in this thread, from many and no Crap from the people who have posted good comments. If you think this is crap call a VET. A happy dog will love what he does, his real reward, like a child is being with his family or pack doing things together...Keep him safe, warm/cool and fed. Happy Tails



Not giving a dog tennis balls, squeaky toys, and sticks for safety. I bet your one of those don't walk with a sucker in your mouth kinda people arent you. You got to let a dog be a dog and that's just the fact of the matter. If your worried about their safety that much you prolly shouldn't take them hunting cause the cold water could cause them to cramp and drowned. I let my dog chew on whatever toys he wants to. He knows what his toys are and what aren't. With the right love and attention your dog will love you if you never let him chew on toys, but just think how much more he'd love you if you throw a bouncy ball every now and then, or give him a toy he can make as much noise as he wants to. I had a blf growing up. You'd come home with a squeaky toy and she would take it, run to her bed and chew the squeaker out and set there and chew on it till it didn't squeak no more.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

NBHunter said:


> NEVER let your dog sleep in bed with you...because your spouse will get pissed sooner or later when the dog pushes them out of bed.


Actually seems like I'm the one that ends up on the edge while dog and wife share the bulk.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm going to take a slightly different approach.

I've had dogs that tug. That's the reward that many search/detection dogs use at the end of a training or working session. I had a dog that tugged at the lead after she'd finished running and we were walking off line. Not once did I ever have a problem with her delivery.

I have dogs that retrieve sticks and balls. Afterall, that's what tolling entails. When we are tolling, the dog can pick up and retrieve anything. I even intermix tolling with working retrieves. Not once has a dog been sent for a bird and come back with a stick.

We even allow dogs on the bed.

The key is that each of these behaviors is done on command and there is a complementary command to stop the behavior. When I wanted Heather to tug as we walked off line, I said, "Tug" while presenting her the leash. When we were done, a simple command of "Leave it." sufficed.

When tolling I receive the object in front and at the knee. The dog knows that the next toss allows her to "self-release" or break. (Yes. I teach a dog to break.) However, when I receive her with my hand on my hip, the dog's will wait for a verbal release.

And the bed....a simple "Off" works fine.

All of this is to say that if a dog is allowed to develop and perform a behavior on a self-employed basis, he'll be self-employed. However, if you want to allow a behavior, have a command that starts the behavior and a command that stops it. 

Eric


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't let em drive the boat, car, 4-Wheeler, this leads to authority control issues.

Don't let em hold the gun while you're getting a bird, only bad things can happen...

Never, ever let them sit in your lap in the blind while hunting, toe-nails can get your privates real quick when you send them out....

No R rated movie's, only PG or lower...


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

dont feed your dog beer/alcohol their liver is not as strong as our and could easily poison them


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

afairchild0103 said:


> Not giving a dog tennis balls, squeaky toys, and sticks for safety. I bet your one of those don't walk with a sucker in your mouth kinda people arent you. You got to let a dog be a dog and that's just the fact of the matter. If your worried about their safety that much you prolly shouldn't take them hunting cause the cold water could cause them to cramp and drowned. I let my dog chew on whatever toys he wants to. He knows what his toys are and what aren't. With the right love and attention your dog will love you if you never let him chew on toys, but just think how much more he'd love you if you throw a bouncy ball every now and then, or give him a toy he can make as much noise as he wants to. I had a blf growing up. You'd come home with a squeaky toy and she would take it, run to her bed and chew the squeaker out and set there and chew on it till it didn't squeak no more.


 
Well FWIW I agree with him and Amy Dahl. For the safety reason , and for those nuerotic nuts friends own that keep coming up and squeeking that slobbered up toy in front of you. The friend thinks isn't he/she cute (No ! obnoxious comes to mind though) take it and toss it for him/her....yeah what fun add to the nuerotic/obsessive compulsive behavior....LOL...not for me, but could care less what you all do. No bouncing balls for my dogs either, but again do what you like. You would never guess my reason... hint - labs that point upland birds ; )


----------

